# KRISS CQB Submachinegun



## arizonaguide (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kjkcrjCvNQ[/ame]
:cool:


----------



## formerBrat (Jul 7, 2009)

Apparently, sick minds think alike..... 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6737&highlight=KRISS

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9634&highlight=KRISS

On a side note....what a damn cool job this guy (Mack) has, was with the Teams for 10 years, and now gets to travel the world more checking out all the new weapons and blowing shit up! He also has a book out that was written back in 02 I believe. It's listed under Self Help in most book stores I think. It's entitled Unleash the Warrior Within: Develop the Focus, Discipline, Confidence and Courage You Need to Achieve Unlimited Goals (Paperback).


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice weapon! I'll take two!

On a side note, I never thought the 1928 Thompson or the Grease Gun, had that much recoil. The worst muzzle climb I experienced was with the M-2 Carbine.

Most SWAT entry teams now use the M-4 type Carbines instead of the HK MP-5 which was popular when I was a SWAT Supervisor. IMO, The MP-5 with it's closed bolt operation and various choices of stocks and suppressors is still a VERY good weapon and it could be had in 10MM as well. I'm thinking that they even made one in .45 too.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2009)

It looks like a red headed step child "ugly" but I want to play with it! :)

and no I did not mean the red headed step child, I mean that crazy looking subgun!;)


----------



## koz (Jul 7, 2009)

HK made the MP5 in 9mm, .40 and 10mm.  The UMP is in 45 & 40.  Sorry for the Wiki link but H&K doesn't show the UMP on their public website.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool looking weapon, but I need a gun that I can use for both CQB and long range shots out to 300 meters. I don't think this one will be accurate at those ranges. My work gun is  10.5 inches and it is very accurate out to 300 meters. I am not knocking that gun at all, I would like to play with it, but for combat, I will stick with my M4, and hope they put the 6.8 out so we have better knock down power. Yeah that X Seal has a cool job.


----------



## JBS (Jul 11, 2009)

koz said:


> HK made the MP5 in 9mm, .40 and 10mm.  The UMP is in 45 & 40.  Sorry for the Wiki link but H&K doesn't show the UMP on their public website.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 11, 2009)

I think that weapon would have been a superstar 10-20 years ago when sub-guns were the big ticket for CQB. The 9mm has always been a sub-standard round for humans, along with the 5.56. 

Now days, most operators (at least in the military) need weapons that'll allow more effective engagement at greater distances while getting in and out of the target area. Having said that, I could see where this weapon would be a huge hit with SWAT teams. I'd be all over it in a permissive environment like that. The .45's a great close-range round and that mechanism looks to be brilliant at minimizing muzzle climb. 

On a different note, I met Mack at TREXPO where we were both speakers several months back. He's definitely got a good gig. Turns out we were both at SEAL Team one at the same time for a while. Small world.


----------

